# short beefy flyrods



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I wonder how they cast. Kinda neat though. With the fishing you have been doing lately, you might think about snatchin one up.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like they're made very well but may be a bit over kill for dock's and mangroves. Not sure how spongy (or not) that hypalon is either, but if it isn't hard enough it can be tiring to cast. With all the gimbal stuff it looks like they're targeted at the tackle busting blue water crowd. Casting usually isn't a big part of that game. Look like battle axes though.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That Redington Predator is a good casting, hard fighting stick for not too much $$. Those other rods look like you could fly fish for Jewfsh!


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Biscayne Fly rods make a "Billy Baroo" series that's 6-7' long and in wights 7-10wt and were made for groves/docks...
Affordable too!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> That Redington Predator is a good casting, hard fighting stick for not too much $$.   Those other rods look like you could fly fish for Jewfsh!


I second the Predator. Best short rod for the buck. TFO has one that is nice, Sage of course has the best one but Bass pro had one that is no longer available that was surprisingly good. I have one. It would have been exactly what you need. If you ever get froggy and have one built make sure your bulder looks into the CTX blanks


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that hypalon is not real spongy


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

x3 on the predator. i have the eight loaded with nine line. i am sure there is something out there better but for the money i am very happy.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

This is "fly fishing" that I can't understand. I've never caught a bluewater pelagic on a fly rod, and it might be a load of fun, but to me it seems like just "catching a fish on a fly rod". It's not fly fishing. I don't see the difference in catching a teased up fish on a stand up rig or an equal weight fly rod. There's no casting involved in either. :-/


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> This is "fly fishing" that I can't understand. I've never caught a bluewater pelagic on a fly rod, and it might be a load of fun, but to me it seems like just "catching a fish on a fly rod". It's not fly fishing. I don't see the difference in catching a teased up fish on a stand up rig or an equal weight fly rod. There's no casting involved in either. :-/



Sorry, step out of your box.  There is casting involved in a lot of offshore flyfishing. Some there are not.  Hell, they did a show of catching tarpon on fly in Puerto Rico and they did not cast once. They were trolling for them.  Go to youtube and start looking up the videos.  When you are pushing the limits of your gear and hearing your rod creeking it is a rush.  There is no stalking like rivers and flats and that is what I am going to assume you are missing. Different water so you have to use different strategies.  Pelagic fish have way more power than inshore fish.

So, you are not going to tell me this is not fun or exciting. 











But this whole thread was not started about pelagic fish.  It was started about short beefier fly rods for more accurate casting around docks and mangroves.  When I started looking into flyrods years ago, I had read on another forum about some guys talking about some beefy flyrods that were no longer made that were in the 7'8" to 8' range. They loved them for fishing close to structure with them because they had the backbone to pull big fish out of structure. I have handled and cast the Reddington Predator and that is not even close to what I am talking about. It is a good rod for flats and I liked the way it did cast. But from everything I was told that rod was designed shorter for kayakers.

I am talking short beefy rods. The predator is not beefy. That rod in the picture is a 10 wt. Colton Leviathan and it is a beefy rod designed for offshore fish. It is bigger than just about all 12 wts  I have seen. It just uses a different taper. I am talking about a rods that are able to horse big fish out of structure.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

> Sorry, step out of your box.  There is casting involved in a lot of offshore flyfishing. Some there are not.  Hell, they did a show of catching tarpon on fly in Puerto Rico and they did not cast once. They were trolling for them.


IGFA rules state any fish caught with a fly rod while trolling is not eligible as an entry for record. And While yes it is fly fishing, when you tease and cast at pelagic species, it is the farthest removed form.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Sorry, step out of your box.  There is casting involved in a lot of offshore flyfishing. Some there are not.  Hell, they did a show of catching tarpon on fly in Puerto Rico and they did not cast once. They were trolling for them.
> 
> 
> IGFA rules state any fish caught with a fly rod while trolling is not eligible as an entry for record. And While yes it is fly fishing, when you tease and cast at pelagic species, it is the farthest removed form.



Oh soo sorry for stepping on your snobby elitist toes but I don't care about IGFA rules because I am fishing to have fun.  I am fishing to relax in that way that gets your heart pounding and your blood flowing.  I am not fishing to try and get records.  And not all pelagic fly fishing uses teasing species. I guess you have been marlin fishing where you will see them lazily sun themselves on the surface. You can get a boat close enough to cast at them without trolling or teasing them.  It is a lot harder but it can be done. Also, you can fly cast to tuna when they are smashing bait on the surface.  Those are the just some of the big ones. But there are other species like bonita we caught on fly last week.  Crashing bait all over the place. We did tease them up. They were a blast. 15 lb bonita on a 10 wt that took about 15 minutes to get to the boat. It was a blast. 

But Againnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, this thread was not started for pelagic fish, even though that company had some beef sticks for the blue water.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Great thread. 
Are those rods for bait and switching billfish? 
If so, that's not really fly fishing.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

don't you have a new foreign wife to deal with [smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> > This is "fly fishing" that I can't understand. I've never caught a bluewater pelagic on a fly rod, and it might be a load of fun, but to me it seems like just "catching a fish on a fly rod". It's not fly fishing. I don't see the difference in catching a teased up fish on a stand up rig or an equal weight fly rod. There's no casting involved in either. :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said it might be fun, and I wouldn't pass it up if I was on the boat. Hell, it's fishing. I love it. Just sayin'...


----------

